# Monogram Lincoln Futura Finished



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here is a short chronicle of my build experience:*

Taking inventory:










Washing off mold release with Dawn:










Real rubber tires from R/C shop:










Filling many sink-holes:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*More stuff*

Color experimentation:










Deciding on Tamiya Pearl Green TS-65:










Sweetest part of the kit. Canopy with Bare metal Foil and Future dip:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*More stuff*

I use Photo Bucket for my picture links. I usually select to re size to "medium", which makes the pics about 2"x3" on the screen. For some reason, it's not working!? Oh well, more progress:

Cabin with Gloss black and matching green on the seat cushions. More foil on dash and gauges: 










Coming together with too many headaches to mention:










So far, I haven't had this much fit and finish problems with a model since trying to get my first Flying Sub top to fit when I was 12 years old! (was that a Monogram, too?)

Bottom pan details:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*More*

Need to return it to the dealership for faulty paint:










I bought white vinyl stickers at Staples to simulate whitewall. Pretty good effect but won't stay stuck:










Bumper chrome so bad I had to use foil with so-so results:










Problems:

Cruddy paint job. Had to strip twice. Warped plastic everywhere. 10 sink holes. Real rubber tires too big on the inside, and vinyl whitewall stickers won't stick.
I almost stopped at one point to throw it all in the trash. I'm glad I didn't.
:wave:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Almost there*

Getting close:










Front with light holes drilled out:










High beams. Bought plug-n-play lights at R/C shop. They are great:










Usually the camera brings out all the bad in my builds, but this is so terrible, the camera actually _HELPS_!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Last ones, I promise!*

Demon possessed:










I like this shot:










The end:










Parting comments:

Awful building experience. But the bright side is that I got to use Bare metal Foil and gained some knowledge and patience. (If I would have had some M-80's handy, she would have gone BOOM!)
Thanks to everyone on the forum for all their help and sharing what they know. 

A special thanks to a couple of folks for helping me with (soon to be applied) logo emblems and shield crest emblems!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I'll get a pre-cut mounting board at Micheal's and experiment with a display that has a road surface and lane lines, etc. Just for grins. I need the skills for my next one up for building which needs a "road scene".......

Thanks again for looking!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Good Job!!! I like the lights, nice touch..Don't feel to bad I stripped my hood a few times and I used the stock tires in the kit..I also had to re - chrome nearly every pice in the kit as well.. I thinkit looks great ... Jeff


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I know that photos hide a wonderful array of flaws, but from my PC, it looks pretty good. I've had one in my stash for some time debating on building it as the '66 or a Futura. Good to know the problem spots that I may have. Good effort on her! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great to me! I really like the lighting effect! Superb craftsmanship all around!

I really wish that the model were a little more modern. I've been halfway piddling with a Futura but putting it on a PL Batmobile car frame and engine.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, Gentlemen!
PerfesserCoffee: neat idea to get the right "guts". 

Mine was a 90's repop, I think. The styrene was very brittle. I shaved off virtually all locator pins because they are just plain wrong. I used Testers glue and some super glue, but nothing would really hold the warped areas. Luckily, the fat side chrome bumpers helped to cover the awful seam running the length of the thing.

I've searched for 2 years waiting to find an old one to show up and I got this one for $15.00. 

I could write two paragraphs on the problems, but unless you're doing one, what's the point? 

I love this car. One of my very favorite concept cars of the era. A larger, more accurate modern version would be excellent. I can't wait for the newly retooled Batmobile from PL Round 2. It'd be funny if they would do a "mod kit" to make the Batmobile *back into* the Futura! HA!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I know that photos hide a wonderful array of flaws, but from my PC, it looks pretty good. I've had one in my stash for some time debating on building it as the '66 or a Futura. Good to know the problem spots that I may have. Good effort on her! :thumbsup:


Have you ever seen this old link? Very interesting conversion build. This guy used the Skyhook Models resin conversion kit to do the modifications. Unfortunately, Skyhook doesn't produce it anymore.

http://www.alanoodle.com/66_b-mobile_tutorial.html

Skyhook link:

http://www.skyhookmodels.com/models.htm

:wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I've had one in my stash for some time debating on building it as the '66 or a Futura.


Same here. I grabbed a Futura the last time it was released, and a boatload of resin and white metal conversion parts from SidKit. The upcoming Round 2 release of the '66 Batmobile almost makes the conversion parts unnecessary, but I'd hate to just throw 'em away. I'll probably use the conversion parts anyway, just to see how the two kits compare.

Nice build Kdaracal! I haven't seen too many Futura kits built as-is; most modelers do a Batmobile conversion. It's not a bad looking car.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

This is great! Who says you can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Here're a few pictures of a project that I'm rebuilding. This is a 1/18 scale '57 Corvette that I repainted for a more realistic look. Anyway - the tires on this needed whitewalls, so I painted them on. Maybe this will inspire you on your next build. 




















In this photo you can see that there's a little clean up to do, but you get the idea. The one on the far left is the finished version.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> Here're a few pictures of a project that I'm rebuilding. This is a 1/18 scale '57 Corvette that I repainted for a more realistic look. Anyway - the tires on this needed whitewalls, so I painted them on. Maybe this will inspire you on your next build.


Wow. I painted and washed those things three times before giving up. How the heck did you get the seam lines so straight? Masking?, just plain clean up? 

I hate a model that fights me, then wins!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, again, for the kind encouragement, everybody!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

I have one of the 95' re-pops in my stash yet to be opened. I had heard the chrome was awful, do you strip it before the Bare Metal Foil, or just prime it? Great build BTW. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

louspal said:


> I have one of the 95' re-pops in my stash yet to be opened. I had heard the chrome was awful, do you strip it before the Bare Metal Foil, or just prime it? Great build BTW. Thanks for the pics!


Thanks, louspal.

Initially, the chrome bumpers were fine. But after just a little light handling, big areas of chrome flaked off. I soaked the side door bumpers and steering wheel in Formula 409. They were clean to the bare plastic in 40 minutes. I used the new and improved chrome Bare Metal Foil on those areas and "fixed" the big bumpers with just a little foil. (not a good idea, yuck.) The two chromes don't match side by side.

Being the first time using the foil, I was fearful of stripping the whole bumpers and replacing with the foil. The concave details were too "ify" for me. 

I also used the chrome to lay over big 2mm gaps in the plastic where the side bumpers meet the back bumper. On the real car, they flow right into each other. This didn't work well, either. The foil is too thin and bows in with nothing under it.

Yup. A definite learning experience. 

This latest issue of Finescale Modeler has a nice tutorial on using the foil. It came too late for mine, though!


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

This looks great! The lights make an excellent addition.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, BatFanMan!

I'm currently working on a small dio scene......

I'll post it on the same BatForum, different BatTime!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've always thought that car kit should be fixed up with an anti-grav retro-fit kit such as for the BTTF universe. It just looks like it should be a flying car.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I've always thought that car kit should be fixed up with an anti-grav retro-fit kit such as for the BTTF universe. It just looks like it should be a flying car.


Agreed, or perhaps the Thunderbirds puppet show, at least.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kdaracal said:


> Agreed, or perhaps the Thunderbirds puppet show, at least.


Yeah! Add another pair of wheels--on the back this time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yeah! Add another pair of wheels--on the back this time.:thumbsup:


What, like this?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> What, like this?


What the heck? I love it! Please tell me this is Photoshop, not a conversion.........


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yep, a quick and dirty Photoshop manipulation after reading your post.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> What, like this?


That's good! And it makes me expect to see some stringed puppets hopping over to it.:freak:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

kdaracal said:


> Have you ever seen this old link? Very interesting conversion build. This guy used the Skyhook Models resin conversion kit to do the modifications. Unfortunately, Skyhook doesn't produce it anymore.
> 
> http://www.alanoodle.com/66_b-mobile_tutorial.html


Nope, I missed that page. Thanks for posting it, I'll check out his build in a bit! :thumbsup:


----------

